# My time line for PR -PNP



## shazza151 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello to you all and Welcome

This is a timeline for Provincial Nomination Programme time line, I would like to point out that each persons case is different, dependant on how straight forward each application is, and the backlog of each immigration process.

Everyone's application process takes variing length of time, my OH company already had an ongoing LMO. 
My OH and I decided to look into moving to Canada Dec '06, 
Sent C.V,s Jan '07
Interview/job offer/LMO Feb/Mar '07
Sold House in UK April '07
Work Permit on Arrival in Calgary June '07

Applied for Alberta PNP Perm Res Nomination Mar '08
Alberta PNP Perm Res Nomination Certificate arrived April '08
PR application and fees sent June '07 to Buffalo
PR application transferred to Seattle July '08
Medical requests recieved Aug '08
Medical done Sept '08
PR fee requested Mar '09
PR notification recieved Mar '09
PR status activated when re-entering Canada Mar '09
PR card recieved May '09

This is only my timeline experience, your will vary on your circumstances, if you have a timeline experience then just hit reply and add yours!!!:ranger:


----------



## shazza151 (Jan 10, 2008)

shazza151 said:


> Hello to you all and Welcome
> 
> This is a timeline for Provincial Nomination Programme time line, I would like to point out that each persons case is different, dependant on how straight forward each application is, and the backlog of each immigration process.
> 
> ...


Update:
the Alberta PNP (AIPNP) is now taking approx 11 months to process application for nomination of Permenant Residence


----------

